# Giant African land snail shell problem + mites



## Catriona (Aug 1, 2009)

One of my snails broke his shell a while ago, and for ages it didn't grow back and he stopped eating. Then i put him in a tank on his own and he started eating again. His shell grew back, but the new bit was really thin and his body wasn't attached underneath the new bit. Now there is a huge crack down the middle of the new bit. He has a cuttlefish bone but i don't think he's been eating it. I was thinking of getting him liquid calcium - where could i get it? Does anyone know what else i could do? If anyone wants to see pictures of it i could email you.

Also i've been getting mites in the tank and i sometimes find them crawling on him. They don't seem to be harmful but i'm worried they might get inside him. Any help or advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

I stopped using cuttlefish for my snails ages ago when I learnt that the salt content is too high in cuttlefish bone. I was advised to use eggshells (rinsed first) and my snails love eating those! So I'd recommend you throw away the cuttlefish and use eggshells for the calsium instead. I put in fresh eggshells every few days. 
As for the mites... they are probably coming in on the soil in the tank? So I suggest you give it a good clean out ...I certainly wouldn't want mites on my snails.


----------



## Catriona (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok i'll try egg shells. I've tried cleaning out the tank before and the mites just keep coming back whatever i do.


----------



## penguinsruledaworld (Aug 11, 2009)

If it doesn't eat the egg shell, as mine don't, here's what I do.

I peel all the membrane of the inside of the shell and was it. Then I crush it using a pistil and mortar, add oats and sunflower seeds and crush these. This is an excellent nutrients boost and goals down really well with mine! Add a couple of teaspoons to its food bowl or a jam jar lid and add a tine bit of water. Stir it and until it's a think paste. It's easy to eat and very nutritious!


----------



## Catriona (Aug 1, 2009)

I think they've been eating the egg shells a little bit but i'll try that. Thanks


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

I've tried giving mine different types of eggshells; they like the most expensive ones the best. Columbian Blacktail seems their favourite but they will eat others (organic and free range).


----------



## Henry Shaw (Apr 16, 2017)

Help my giant African land snail hasn't been eating and he's been like this for about 3 days I'm getting a bit worried I found maggots and flies were crawling around please help


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

Catriona said:


> One of my snails broke his shell a while ago, and for ages it didn't grow back and he stopped eating. Then i put him in a tank on his own and he started eating again. His shell grew back, but the new bit was really thin and his body wasn't attached underneath the new bit. Now there is a huge crack down the middle of the new bit. He has a cuttlefish bone but i don't think he's been eating it. I was thinking of getting him liquid calcium - where could i get it? Does anyone know what else i could do? If anyone wants to see pictures of it i could email you.
> 
> Also i've been getting mites in the tank and i sometimes find them crawling on him. They don't seem to be harmful but i'm worried they might get inside him. Any help or advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


Give him eggshell powder. Grind it up into tiny pieces, cook it in the oven then wet it and put it in a bowl. It might help his shell. Also, give him a mussel shell or old snail shell to chew on for more calcium to rebuild his shell. Try feeding him Portobello mushrooms because I've heard they LOVE those. I recommend the book The Sound of a Wild Snail Eating, it's a very cute and interesting story and it might teach you a little, too! Glad to help!


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

Henry Shaw said:


> Help my giant African land snail hasn't been eating and he's been like this for about 3 days I'm getting a bit worried I found maggots and flies were crawling around please help


I don't own snails to idk about what's happening but make sure you give him fresh soil and clean his tank. This will get those nasty maggots out. Your snail may be pregnant or old, injured or dying but like I said I don't own snail so I might be way off about this. Still glad to help!


----------



## LapisOre (May 4, 2017)

Catriona said:


> One of my snails broke his shell a while ago, and for ages it didn't grow back and he stopped eating. Then i put him in a tank on his own and he started eating again. His shell grew back, but the new bit was really thin and his body wasn't attached underneath the new bit. Now there is a huge crack down the middle of the new bit. He has a cuttlefish bone but i don't think he's been eating it. I was thinking of getting him liquid calcium - where could i get it? Does anyone know what else i could do? If anyone wants to see pictures of it i could email you.
> 
> Also i've been getting mites in the tank and i sometimes find them crawling on him. They don't seem to be harmful but i'm worried they might get inside him. Any help or advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


By the way, is your snail still alive and do you know what happened to it yet?


----------

